# VCR to DVD



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently purchased an "Easy CAP" hookup so I can transfer all my vcr tapes to dvd. I downloaded the installation disc as well as "Ulead" video maker because you'e supposed to have both to do this, I got a movie captured to the Ulead program but thats where everything came to a screeching halt because there doesnt seem to be any instructions on what to do next. The movie was saved to my documents folder but when I went to open it there was nothing on it. I'm stumped,:help:is there an easier way to do this?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Was this an EasyCAP DC-60 or a DC-60+? They both look the same, but they have different chips inside so they need different drivers. The Ulead video program should have been on the installation disc. Ulead is the program that actually records the video. Did you see the VCR program you were copying in a window in Ulead while it was recording it?

This device won't bypass copy protection on commercial VHS tapes so only programs you have recorded yourself will be copyable.

You might get more help from actual users of this device by checking out the reviews for it on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/EasyCAP-DC60-Creator-Capture-High-quality/dp/B002H3BSCM


----------



## pappy (Oct 14, 2010)

It's an easy cap DC-60. Ulead wasnt on the disc (download from internet) and yes the movie showed on the ulead window


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Try using VirtualDub or VirtualDubMod. They're free and the best way to transfer VHS.

If you want the best quality transfer consider getting a good VHS deck that offers S-VHS, Time Based Correction and S-Video out. Most people purchase one off Ebay and then re-sell it when they've completed transferring their content.

You may run into audio sync issues. If so, try using a Hauppauge ImpactVCB-e capture card.


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

I've used honestech VHS to DVD™ 5.0 Deluxe to convert a number of videotapes to DVD. Very easy to use.


----------

